# MCM 55-3421 Woofer



## villastrangiato (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this driver? Haven't seen any info on it pertaining to CSD or distortion plots yet - probably because it is fairly new. The manufacturer's specifications look somewhat promising so I figured somebody has taken the plunge by now and documented it's capabilities in detail.....


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I do not not know anything about this specific model but I have had good luck with MCM woofers in the past. 

Matt


----------



## villastrangiato (Apr 15, 2010)

I've never used MCM's before but this one looks like it might have some advantages over similarly priced 8 inch units - the voice coil size, Fs, power handling, Xmax, moderate mass, and relatively high inductance suggest that it might make a decent multi driver sub. As with most MCM stuff, the price is certainly competitive and suitable for multi driver applications. The distortion specs I've seen of other MCM drivers don't look too bad - especially considering their price points. So perhaps this one's a sleeper.


----------

